# Cat Scratching sofa!



## Franczola (Dec 20, 2007)

Hello all, Im new here and would like some help.

I have a 9 year old cat that ive had for about 4 years, after getting her from the RSPCA.

Just recently she has started to scratch the arms of our leather sofas. We have bought her toys, and a scratching post, but she doesn't touch them.
We've tried rubbing pepper into the sofa to try and stop her, but she still does it.
She knows she shouldnt, and never does it when we are in the same room as her, only when we are still in bed.

What can we do to stop her, and protect our sofa please.

Thanks.


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

T--jay said:


> Don't know much about cats but can you get it's claws cut right down or does that not work?


I believe in the us de-clawing is popular, luckily it doesn't seem to be common place here. My cats have always scrathed on the furniture, but unlike your cat mine does it when I am there, and I would swear she looks at me and comes nearer, as if to say "what you gonna do about that then". A simple short term solution, don't let it in the room when you're not there. If anyone does know a solution I would also be interested.


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

declawing??? no I think it's barbaric
I found the best thing is a peace of Carpet! if you put it near the sofa the cat will claw at that...........IT WORKS


----------



## Franczola (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks for all your thoughts.

Our house is open plan, so there is no way of restricting my cats movements into the lounge.

We have bought a scratching post with carpet on, and placed it next to one of the sofas, hoping that she will scratch this instead, but she still scratches the sofa.

Are there no products available that can stop her doing this?

Thanks again.


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

may said:


> declawing??? no I think it's barbaric
> I found the best thing is a peace of Carpet! if you put it near the sofa the cat will claw at that...........IT WORKS


I wasn't suggesting this as an option, just simply stating a fact. I agree with you unnecessary operations on cats and dogs just to make life easier for the owner is terrible, removing a vital piece of equipment from a cat can't be right, exept on medical grounds.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

my cat has ruined the arms of my new leather sofas by scratching them. The thing is when we had a fabric sofa she used the scratching post, I think she knew I wanted to keep them tidy and did it on purpose hee hee she looks at me first and then does it the little tinker  I would also like solution to this problem, even though its a bit like closing the stable door after the horse has bolted lol


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

cat nip spray to spray the area with also works


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

I dont know how good it is but Pets @ Home have some tape I think it is that you stick to your furniture that stops them from scratching.

I have seen it in there many times but thankfully I dont have that problem with mine!


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Buy some double sided stickey tape. Stick it where she scratches. She won't do it again. They -hate- how it feels. My first kitten tried to scratch my boyfriends couch so his mom put like 2 strips of double sided tape down. He put his paw on it once and he's never tried it again. On their couchs or mine or any other piece of furniture. Works a treat and its really cheap.
X


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

only mention of declawing makes me shiver

Maine Coon Cats and Maine Coon Kittens for Sale - Terzovia

and

Maine Coon Cats and Maine Coon Kittens for Sale - Terzovia


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Sounds daft but is she an upright scratcher or a horizontal scratcher as sometimes determining this helps, if nothin' else is working have a plant watering bottle to hand with some water in and a tiny squirt in her direction every time she's about to embark on a scratching frenzy will dis encourage her, hopefullyAs for the Americans de-clawingMaybe if they'd de-brained George B, things might have gone differently, i too think this is a totally barbaric and unnecessary act And thank the lord we don't have such a casual attitude towards our animals well most of us anyhow We know Jenny Ollie was just stating facts that she knew,myself and May are saying our opinion on that subject-sometimes these icons make it hard to post as you'd want it to be read


----------



## Katherna (Feb 20, 2008)

I have 4 cats ranging from 19 years down to about 5 years old. 3 of them have been scratchers, also all 3 were rescue cats. I found the water spray worked a treat, not only on scratching issues (the oldest cat would scratch on anything - sofas, carpet, arms, legs etc, but also with other non-acceptable behaviours like attacking the dog when she wanted to go out through the door and jumping up on the kitchen counter.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

cat might not no how use scratch post so u have show her what do&she will undrstand use it.
my cat from baby&i kept showin him not tocuh sofa&i showed hm use that scrach post instead.it be good if u can play with cat one to one with toys.cos it all helps


----------



## marianne (Aug 12, 2008)

There are sprays on the market that say the help prevent scratching. I haven't had to use it yet. In defense of us Americans, not everyone declaws their cats. I had one of mine done once, but didn't know at the time what was involved until my daughter began to study to become a Vet. I know it's best for the kitty not to declaw, but there are so many cats up for adoption. I would rather have someone declaw their cat(indoor only) if it means more are adopted and live in a happy home, than are put to sleep and don't get the chance to be loved. I do respect everyone's feelings about this. I do think if someone is going to declaw their cat that they should educate themselves on how it's done. I learned the hard way.


----------



## chellemich (Apr 5, 2011)

kittykat said:


> I dont know how good it is but Pets @ Home have some tape I think it is that you stick to your furniture that stops them from scratching.
> 
> I have seen it in there many times but thankfully I dont have that problem with mine!


I bought it. My cats weren't bothered in the slightest. I put some on my headboard which made Misty bite instead of scratch! It's also a nightmare to get off.


----------



## KellyApril (Sep 15, 2014)

I was really in trouble with cat's scratching at home. My two cats (Kelly & Bob) ignored systematically the scratching posts I bought for them, even the spray didn't work :blink:. My husband, finally, solved the problem. He discovered on line tailored cat-proof couch covers and now our sofa is new and anti-scratch...:001_smile: The name is Cat Friendly Sofa.com and I reccomend it to everyone


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

I second using double side tape or normal tape looped round with sticky side out. Make sure your cat has adequate scratching places. Scratching is a form of scent marking as well as keeping claws in a good condition. Therefore give alternative scratching surfaces near the areas scratched. Make sure too any posts are tall enough and stable enough ad many commercial scratch posts are too small and wobble which puts the cats off. To encourage mine to use it I pretend to scratch the post and if they will let me and won't get stress I will gently rub their paws on the post to transfer their scent. Catnip spray on the post and playing chase the string etc up the post also help associate it with good things.

Whilst aversives like water spraying might work if the cat has no usable alternatives it may just ensure it doesn't scratch when you are around but will do so when you are not.

I cover my sofa at night with some plastic tablecloth type fabric which I have sown to form a cover. In my case it is mainly to protect against the hair ball regurgitation incidents


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

You can just clip the tips of her claws with clippers too which might help limit damage, its not difficult you just need to be very careful to avoid the quick. A vet nurse can show you how if your nervous. Are her scratching posts tall enough for her to stretch at full height? If not a taller post or wall mounted scratcher might help. Its difficult to correct her if she doesnt do it in front of you, but if do see her scratch the sofa then calmly move her to her scratcher and gently place her paws on it, and praise her lots if she uses it. Dont shout at her for scratching the sofa though as she wont understand.

Edit: just realised this thread is from '08


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2014)

I've been having this problem too with my new kitten Dexter. It's not so much scratching the furniture (he has a scratching post) but just jumping and diving with claws outstretched and unfortunately he loves to do this and thinks it's a great game using my leather dining room chairs!

I've tried weeks of hissing and putting him on the floor every time he goes near my chairs but he think it's a game  so today I have resorted to the water bottle spray.

He happens to like water so not quite sure if this will work but I'm giving it a go. Hopefully he won't turn it into another game!


----------



## Corinne92 (Sep 18, 2014)

Kelly, thanx for your advice! It's always challenging for us cat lovers to keep the couch in a good state! I will follow your recommendation especially when I checked they look professional and funny cat-lovers!!! Thanx again! It's good always to share new information! I found their website where they explain how to take the couch measurements (Protection for sofas and armchairs - Cat Friendly Sofa). Actually, I was afraid to send them wrong dimensions, but it was even easier than I thought. Finally in a week I will be able to leave my cat alone in the living room with no more concerns for my couch!


----------

